
The fight for a third-best smartphone OS has been lost. By everyone - mariuz
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/02/the-fight-for-a-third-best-smartphone-os-has-been-lost-by-everyone/
======
justin66
The prolonged Windows 10 rollout is just a total mystery. There are some
contexts where one could ignore existing devices and just focus on the newest
ones, but that works better if anyone is buying the newest ones.

It's probably not a deliberate strategy, which makes me wonder if the good
Microsoft engineers have just bailed on the project.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Maybe there's issues with carriers?

~~~
justin66
It's not impossible. Some manufacturers have been good about handling the pr
around that (HTC for one) but Microsoft hasn't really said anything.

